# Battery life ANT+ vs BLE sensors



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

So I'm getting ready to do the SM 100 and I have a feeling that I'll be flirting with 15hrs to finish it. I have an Elemnt bolt with a claimed battery life of 15 hrs. I have a wahoo wheel speed sensor and tickr HRM that I plan to use during the ride/race.

So on to the question:
Since my sensors broadcast in both ANT+ and BLE, would there be any meaningful difference in battery life (on the head unit) between connecting to the ANT+ or BLE signals?

Thanks


----------



## MudderNutter (Oct 23, 2014)

No idea... but I just got a set of 5 CR2032 batteries off of amazon for $4.50 (fits the garmin speed sensor, and the wahoo tikr x) for the sm100. Figure it's better to be safe than sorry.

This youtube video seems like it might make ya happy!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Based on simply anecdotal reports over the years, it seems ANT+ has lower power consumption than BTLE. I use a Garmin device, which only uses ANT+ for sensors. BTLE is used for phone connectivity. I keep BTLE off except for the limited cases where I actually plan to use it. It does seem to drain more power than ANT+, but I don't know if that is related to the fact that my head unit is ONLY receiving via ANT+ (not transmitting, at least not anything more than identifying itself) and any BTLE communication is two-way.

And when it comes to receiving sensor signals on the head unit, it seems like receiving sensor signals from my speed sensor and HRM plays less of a role in the head unit's battery life than pushing buttons and navigating the device. And absolutely less than backlight use. It's a rare occasion that I use the backlight on my garmin. If I'm riding at night, I'm more likely to just shine a light on the screen to see it.


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

Thanks for the input. I was considering getting an external battery to recharge during the event, but I'd need to move the head unit (currently on stem) in order to access the USB port.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

notso said:


> Thanks for the input. I was considering getting an external battery to recharge during the event, but I'd need to move the head unit (currently on stem) in order to access the USB port.


That still may be a good idea, anyway.


----------

